

Lessons of the McAfee False Positive Fiasco - there
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2363018,00.asp

======
hga
Who tests the testers?

According to Wikipedia, XP is the most widely used OS and SP3 shipped two
years ago.

It's pretty unforgivable not to test against this configuration, although as I
read it XP SP3 most likely slipped through the cracks (and who knows what
else) when they changed their testing setup rather than their deliberately
just not testing against it at all.

For a product where testing is so critical and there are so many
configurations to test, it would make sense to automate the confirmation of
the full test suite rather than depending on eyeballs. That's the sort of
thing computers are good at, after all.

------
Mathnerd314
It's missing a lesson: don't use McAfee

